# Cleaning up the down command tips



## AnthonyA1234 (Sep 6, 2020)

My dog knows the command, but it could be much cleaner. About half of the time I say it he’ll go down about 5 seconds after I say the command, and sometimes he won’t even do it at all. Usually if there’s a lot of distractions around I’ll repeat the command and pull him down with the leash a little bit. But for the times when he isn’t listening to me and doesn’t care, or he’s doing it too slow, what should I do? Should I give him a correction with the prong collar downwards? Also, should I reward him with a treat after he does the command following a correction?


----------



## melaniep (Jan 28, 2021)

Make urself the most interesting thing in the room or area your in to get your dog to really focus on you. Make it fun and engaging. Always have a reward especially when your still trying to master or clean up a command/trick.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Something that helped my dogs have a quick down is practicing a down in motion. We would jog along in a heel,pause,give command and hand signal. After they understood what to do, the down was instantaneous and I could keep jogging.They actually seemed to enjoy it and they paid closer attention, never knowing when it was coming.Definitely do make it fun


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Are you sure he really _knows _the command? How old is he and how did you train it initially? If it wasn't properly generalized to different places and situations, it's possible that he doesn't fully understand what's expected of him. If he truly does know but lacks motivation to comply, then work on making it worth his while. Incorporating play into your training can help. If he likes to fetch, have him down in order to make you throw the ball again. If he'll tug, have him out the toy and down, then release him to grab the tug again. Make him down while you put his food bowl down then release him to eat. Think of other things he values and how you can use a down to make him earn those things. When he learns that he needs to down on cue to get something he wants, his enthusiasm should increase. 

I don't have any issue with corrections in general, but I don't think that's the best way for you to get a fast and snappy down. Work on increasing his motivation first, and add corrections for non-compliance later.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

What does your body do when you ask for a down? There are many methods depending on dog/handler/relationship, but I feel that I got a snappy down by also using my body to join in the motion of a down. Think flamboyant. Hands flailing down and knees bending. Then steadily decreasing my show while still expecting him to be flashy. 
My boy also loves the down in motion. It’s great fun for him. But remember to always reward at the position of the down.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Before practicing with distractions it’s best to practice without distractions then once you have what you want add in the distractions. A dog who lights up like a light bulb for a toy or food will be more motivated. Finds what lights up your dog. Once your dog downs then reward with tons of food or toss of his favorite toy with inspiring verbal praise then continue to the next command and repeat. Overtime Gradually playing with his favorite toy or much treats will follow after the training session. Once your dog knows what you want and does it well then you are ready and to add in distractions from small to large and is where any corrections come if they ignore you and you can give a verbal praise and treat after a correction once they do what you want as long as the message is clear. All training sessions have to fun where it becomes more like a game. 

Max learned to down well with much practice and then in a class with tons of dogs. At home I did much training sessions followed with his favorite game fetch. Then down on a leash while walking , then jogging and then eventually off leash. When i asked him to down on a recall he knew the command well. He is super motivated and his focus is strong and intense makes him fun to train. He is just as willful as he is fun I’m sure that can go hand in hand.








Max- 6 years old







youtube.com


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Sometimes a target or a place May can really help


----------

